# Any other Star Wars fans out there?



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just curious, I was just introduced to Star Wars a earlier this year and am now a big fan. I am also an artist (thankfully I can still do it as I am nearly blind do to a bad accident) This is one of my first attempts at people, I think it is perfect, what do you think? Also whom is your fave character? Mine is Darth Maul, as you can see, I chose to draw his last fight with Oby Wan Kanoby.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice picture! I was impressed with the original Star Wars movie many years ago. Special effects were still rather new!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

My little fainter's name is Annakin


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, I think this year all my kids will have a Star Wars theme for names as well! 
I do like the original Star Wars a lot better two, the new one just isn't quite right.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I wouldn't say I am a big Star Wars fan, but my family is and so I've seen all the movies and I enjoy them a lot. I Love Darth Maul too! Though I am really surprised to see that someone else likes him as he has such I minor part. I just love him though he's so... like ninja almost. I also love Kylo Ren. Heh, I'm definitely on the dark side.

If you haven't watched the Clone Wars TV series you really must it's absolutely great. Beautiful animation, great plot lines, and not childish at all. Fantastic, fantastic TV show.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I forgot to mention, I think your drawing is fantastic! And this is your first attempt at people? I've been drawing for years and I only recently got good at people. Is that crayon you used?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks!!! no, I think it is my 3 attempt at people, it is colored pencil, I have been drawing/painting since I was about 5 but always animals and landscape, I just started trying people, so far it is working quite well! yea, I think I am on the dark side too!!! Well, almost, I like Qui Gon Jinn a lot two, not nearly as much as Darth Maul though, I only have 4 Star Wars movies, but have seen a few more, my fave is still The Phantom Menace, it will probably always be.  
I will have to try to find that TV show...I haven't seen it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I jut ordered the whole saga on line!!!!!!! I am not familiar with Kylo Ren yet, I will be soon!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> I jut ordered the whole saga on line!!!!!!! I am not familiar with Kylo Ren yet, I will be soon!!!


Hooray for the dark side! Just thought I'd let you know there will be another movie coming out this December: The Last Jedi. Which is the sequel to The Force Awakens which came out in 2015. There are some complete saga collections that do not include Force Awakens so if yours does not you will have to watch that before the one in December.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!!!!!! I'm not relay sure what movies are included, there are 12 discs, some are special features, so we will see!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice art work. 

I had a chewbacca, princess lea.
I have a queen Amidala now.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just love that name for a goat that is mouthy, chewbacca, you could call him chewy!
Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

My pony was named Annakin. Star wars features big in my family. Grown kids still love it. They packed all their stuff in a shipping container when they all left home twenty years ago and recently, after storing it all this time, I asked what I should do with it. They said "Oh, just keep it or toss it" yeah right. I am so rich now. not! Fantastic art work. I have a theory about artists that I won't bother you with now, maybe another time.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Cassien Anderson


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------

